# elbows/ knees/ clinch in JKD



## cfr (Jun 5, 2005)

Are elbows/ knees/ clinch trained very much in JKD? Not referring to something like PFS. But say more like people who train close to how Bruce Lee was training.


----------



## jkdhit (Jun 6, 2005)

i havent heard of it


----------



## Gary Crawford (Jun 6, 2005)

I don't know about everyone else,but I do. The muay tia techniques have gotten me out of several situations that would have been bad otherwise.


----------



## dscott (Jun 6, 2005)

Sure.  Correct me if I'm wrong but one of the primary attributes in JKD is using headbutts, knees and elbows.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Jun 6, 2005)

no,you are not wrong. If it works use it. Remember,JKD is strictly for real street combat,nobody is going to "dis" you for what you use to save your ***.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 6, 2005)

I _do_ train in PFS and of course it's a huge component of what we do.


----------



## jkdhit (Jun 7, 2005)

yeah the main methods of attack are used first.. foot and hand techniques. later you can add knees, elbows, head, or whatever you like. the way jkd was started was to take down your opponent by any means, not necessarily by only one certain way. in lee's method, he always said every type of martial arts should be merged into one, kind of like what he was doing in jkd. the downfall was to stick to only one or a few methods of attack such as only grappling/throws, hand techniques only, or leg techniques only, etc etc. there were only a few "clans" that he liked which included tai chi and aikido but the reason for those were because of the fluidity in movement and flow


----------

